# The 9 Ryu, Kanji



## Cryozombie (Sep 11, 2006)

Does anyone have a good image of the Kanji for the 9 ryu, preferably written vertically as opposed to horizontally, and can tell me in order from left to right which school is which?

Ive seen a few online, mostly kinda small, and I only recognize the kanji from a couple of the schools.

Thanks.


----------



## Kizaru (Sep 11, 2006)

Technopunk said:


> Does anyone have a good image of the Kanji for the 9 ryu,


 
There should be a vertical "image" of the kanji for the nine ryu on the left side of your rank certificate from Hatsumi.

The kanji are as follows:

&#31070;&#20253;&#12288;or &#31070;&#20659;&#19981;&#21205;&#27969;&#25171;&#25331;&#20307;&#34899;&#12288;Shinden Fudo ryu Dakentaijutsu
&#20061;&#39740;&#31070;&#27969;&#20307;&#34899;&#12288;Kukishin ryu Taijutsu
&#39640;&#26408;&#25562;&#24515;&#27969;&#26580;&#20307;&#34899;&#12288;Takagi Yoshin ryu Jutaijutsu
&#29577;&#34382;&#27969;&#39592;&#25351;&#34899; Gyokko ryu Kosshijutsu
&#34382;&#20498;&#27969; or &#34382;&#20498;&#40845;&#12288;&#39592;&#27861;&#34899; Koto ryu Koppojutsu
&#32681;&#37969;&#27969;&#39592;&#27861;&#34899; Gikan ryu Koppojutsu
&#25144;&#38560;&#27969;&#24525;&#27861;&#20307;&#34899;&#12288;Togakure ryu
&#38642;&#38560;&#27969;&#24525;&#27861;&#20307;&#34899; Kumogakure ryu
&#29577;&#24515;&#27969;&#24525;&#27861;&#20307;&#34899; Gyokkshin ryu


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 11, 2006)

Kizaru said:


> There should be a vertical "image" of the kanji for the nine ryu on the left side of your rank certificate from Hatsumi.
> 
> The kanji are as follows:
> 
> ...



I cant see the kanji you posted, (stupid american pcs, lol) but on my rank cert from Hatsumi, the Schools are from right to left, correct?  So your description above would read from the right to the left: SFR ->Gyokkushin


----------

